# What is the darkest grass variety?



## kbob11 (Oct 11, 2019)

I think I have done my best with the lawn I moved into. I was looking at overseeding something really dark in the fall. What have you found to be the deepest green? Currently looking at Everest kbg or grand slam prg. Thanks!


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

kbob11 said:


> I think I have done my best with the lawn I moved into. I was looking at overseeding something really dark in the fall. What have you found to be the deepest green? Currently looking at Everest kbg or grand slam prg. Thanks!


I'm going to be very biased but from coming to the KBG side of house...it's hands down the ultra elite *** cultivars: Midnight, BlueBank, Bewitched.

I'm definitely missing more cultivars but you get the point!

Now...overseeding with this expensive seed might not be ideal unless you use PGR and regulate your existing turf...even then the likelihood of a successful overseed might be difficult to attain.


----------



## cleohioturf (Jul 20, 2020)

the newer TTTF can be really dark, I personally find PRG to be more bright green.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

cleohioturf said:


> the newer TTTF can be really dark, I personally find PRG to be more bright green.


Good point. All things being equal, a highly maintained elite KBG is very hard to beat color wise.

This is coming from a lifelong TTTF guy.


----------



## kbob11 (Oct 11, 2019)

I went to TPC Sawgrass in the spring and their overseeded Bermuda was like grass I have never seen before. I'm assuming it is PRG but this color to me is incredible. I don't know if it can be done in the yard. No filter


----------



## cleohioturf (Jul 20, 2020)

they overseed with PRG, similar to Augusta. Pretty common for elite courses in the south and southeast.

Everyone would be shocked how some courses overseed with poa trivialis.


----------



## situman (Nov 3, 2020)

cleohioturf said:


> they overseed with PRG, similar to Augusta. Pretty common for elite courses in the south and southeast.
> 
> Everyone would be shocked how some courses overseed with poa trivialis.


I'm not shocked at the overseeding of poa triv. I'm shocked that they NEED to. Arent those things like immortal or at least Thanos level strong?


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

kbob11 said:


> I went to TPC Sawgrass in the spring and their overseeded Bermuda was like grass I have never seen before. I'm assuming it is PRG but this color to me is incredible. I don't know if it can be done in the yard. No filter


Dang that's deep green.

I stand corrected then...maybe the elite PRGs take the reins at number one.


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

PRG can get pretty dark and a beautiful shine especially it's first season. It's the next season it starts showing it's ugly side. A water hog,seed head's,stalks , fungus and can't recover from dormancy coming from my experience.


----------



## situman (Nov 3, 2020)

im growing some Award, Blueberry and Mazama in a bowl to see which is darker for a fall reno. So far the Award is a few shades darker.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

situman said:


> im growing some Award, Blueberry and Mazama in a bowl to see which is darker for a fall reno. So far the Award is a few shades darker.


Hey there I am currently looking at different kbg cultivars for my reno. Besides color I am interested in the growth rate of them. My understanding is Blueberry grows faster than the others. Have you noticed this?


----------



## situman (Nov 3, 2020)

JDgreen18 said:


> situman said:
> 
> 
> > im growing some Award, Blueberry and Mazama in a bowl to see which is darker for a fall reno. So far the Award is a few shades darker.
> ...


I'm going to have to get back to you on that one. Its still relatively young and its growing in a bowl lol. However, I am seeing the Mazama and Blueberry pulling ahead in growth, but they also germinated 2 or 3 days before the Award.

So far in terms of darkness, its Award, Blueberry and Mazama. The Award is developing that deep and dark blue green color I'm after.

Growth rate, Blueberry slightly ahead even though it germinated after the mazama and Mazama (first to germinate) is ahead of the award


----------



## Lawndress (Jul 9, 2020)

My FF mix is nearly black. But I don't like it.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

For KBG the Midnight family. Not the Midnight cultivar...


----------

